# Need help with infestation



## Katybug (Sep 16, 2013)

*I don't know if these things are fruit flies, I think so,  but whatever they are I'm in charge of them...lol.  The new place the boss is moving into is loaded with them and I'm wondering if you know of anything...like apple cider vinegar that will attract the pesky lil devils and drown them?  I don't want to spray chemicals because of lil guy. Any suggestions would be very appreciated.  *


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2013)

Have you considered the old trick of a pan of water with a little dish washing detergent in it, and a light-bulb suspended overhead?

Tigger has fleas and I think that's the only thing we can do, since bombing will mean too many critters and people being forced out for too long.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's a trick we use at work. One plastic cup with plastic lid. Like a fountain soda cup. Poke little holes in lid just big enough for flies to get in. Fill cup half full with vinegar and slice a banana into the vinegar. Replace lid, watch buggers crawl in and slowly expire.  :bone:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2013)

Should be....:xbone:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 16, 2013)

What worked for me with fungus gnats that either came in on fruit I bought or on houseplants, but there were a lot of them.  I put a shallow bowl with red wine vinegar mixed with a bit of dish soap, until it was bubbly.  Caught a lot of them just in the suds.  I freshened it daily, and one in the living room by the plants, and one in the kitchen by the fruit.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 17, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> What worked for me with fungus gnats that either came in on fruit I bought or on houseplants, but there were a lot of them.  I put a shallow bowl with red wine vinegar mixed with a bit of dish soap, until it was bubbly.  Caught a lot of them just in the suds.  I freshened it daily, and one in the living room by the plants, and one in the kitchen by the fruit.



*The neighbor yesterday was telling us about a red wine vinegar mixture that would kill them.  The dish soap is an extra bonus for attracting them.   I've got everything packed and ready to take them on. Like your situation, they are everywhere.  The former owner must have had fruit out, but it's clean as can be now so I don't know why they're sticking around.  They better get ready for Ms. Exterminator as I'm determined to wipe them out.  Thx to all of you for your suggestions, but this is the method where I don't have to buy anything, already have it on hand and ready to do battle.

Again, thx for your suggestions.  Wishing all of you a good day!
*


----------



## Sid (Sep 17, 2013)

Katybug said:


> *I don't know if these things are fruit flies, I think so,  but whatever they are I'm in charge of them...lol.  The new place the boss is moving into is loaded with them and I'm wondering if you know of anything...like apple cider vinegar that will attract the pesky lil devils and drown them?  I don't want to spray chemicals because of lil guy. Any suggestions would be very appreciated.  *




          flyswatter


----------



## That Guy (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm sorry, my friend, but you will have to change your name from "Katybug" to just Bug . . . I mean Katy.


----------



## MercyL (Sep 17, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Here's a trick we use at work. One plastic cup with plastic lid. Like a fountain soda cup. Poke little holes in lid just big enough for flies to get in. Fill cup half full with vinegar and slice a banana into the vinegar. Replace lid, watch buggers crawl in and slowly expire.  :bone:



We buy wheat flower from the local health food store. If we do not use the flour up in about 3 months, it sprouts these little flies, much like fruit flies.

I have no idea what they are called, but they might be like the fungus flies mentioned here.

Do you think your trick for killing fruit flies also work for other small, winged menaces?

I would like to have whole wheat flour on hand for winter baking, but don't want to feel pressured to use it all within a week!


----------



## Katybug (Sep 17, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> What worked for me with fungus gnats that either came in on fruit I bought or on houseplants, but there were a lot of them.  I put a shallow bowl with red wine vinegar mixed with a bit of dish soap, until it was bubbly.  Caught a lot of them just in the suds.  I freshened it daily, and one in the living room by the plants, and one in the kitchen by the fruit.



*THIS WORKED LIKE A CHARM....still a lot more to go, but it is doing the trick!  Thank you, Seabreeze.  For anyone else who has a problem, it doesn't take a lot of the red wine vinegar, but a lot of dish soap and heavy duty swishing to make lots of bubbles to trap the lil devils in.   I put 10 shallow bowls throughout the downstairs and yielded a big catch in all of them.  I remember I must change it tomorrow.  Thx again!   

And LOL at the idea of a fly swatter as they are the size of knats and tons of them, but not for long.  *


----------



## Katybug (Sep 17, 2013)

MercyL said:


> We buy wheat flower from the local health food store. If we do not use the flour up in about 3 months, it sprouts these little flies, much like fruit flies.
> 
> I have no idea what they are called, but they might be like the fungus flies mentioned here.
> 
> ...



*Would it be a bad idea to put the flour in the fridge?  Have no idea what effect that would have on the flour, but IMO it's better than having the bugs.  I always keep my sugar in the fridge, as roaches can smell it a mile away.  If you have them now, you should try the mixture that worked for me, probably the same type thing I'm dealing with.  But that doesn't resolve the problem of tainted flour.  I would ask at the health food store, as I'm sure many people deal with the same issue.  

*


----------



## Katybug (Sep 17, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Have you considered the old trick of a pan of water with a little dish washing detergent in it, and a light-bulb suspended overhead?
> 
> Tigger has fleas and I think that's the only thing we can do, since bombing will mean too many critters and people being forced out for too long.



*Thx, Phil, but the suspended light bulb wouldn't be possible, as they're in every room.  Fleas are a real PIA, so I know what you're dealing with.  At one time, I had cat fleas and dog fleas that required 2 different types of professional treatments.  (2nd one was free when the first didn't resolve the issue, and not sure the guy wasn't just covering his bum in telling me there were 2 types.  Anyone know if that's actually true?)  
*


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm still 'old testament' I just squirt the beejeezus out of them with fly spray.  It's a goodun, doesn't even make the dog sneeze, but it does a job on the fruit flies.  
It works on fleas too.  We had a plague of sand fleas where I lived before and the poor dog came to the door just covered in them.  I put a bag over her head and sprayed her, and me, out in the yard.  They all dropped off before she smothered and I tubbed her and she had no ill effects from it. Nor did I. Quick and effective.    Only about a thousand fleas were harmed in the making of this episode.


 I made sure she didn't get back into that area where they were again. But next time it rained they all vanished anyway.

Don't recall ever getting anything in the flour.  Used to lose a lot of packaged things to cupboard moth where I was before but never even see them around here... what bliss.   I keep flour in big screw topped jars but if the eggs are already in it then that wouldn't make a difference.

Flour would have to be vacuumed sealed to keep it in the fridge because of the moisture. More dangerous to get a fungus in it than the flies I'd think.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 17, 2013)

_A lot of cooking tips i have read over the years have suggested keeping the flour in the fridge as it killed the moth larvae, so i suppose you could try it for the same reason with the bugs you get in them. _


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 17, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _A lot of cooking tips i have read over the years have suggested keeping the flour in the fridge as it killed the moth larvae, so i suppose you could try it for the same reason with the bugs you get in them. _


We do that up here with cane toads ....  

THINKS:   Must make room in the freezer.


----------



## Sid (Sep 18, 2013)

Katybug, I meant to post a serious thought to this thread "dichotomous earth" you'll have to research for your self if intrested. I don't know much about it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 18, 2013)

Info on Diatomaceous Earth...http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/defaq.html


----------



## MercyL (Sep 19, 2013)

Katybug said:


> *Would it be a bad idea to put the flour in the fridge?  Have no idea what effect that would have on the flour, but IMO it's better than having the bugs.  I always keep my sugar in the fridge, as roaches can smell it a mile away.  If you have them now, you should try the mixture that worked for me, probably the same type thing I'm dealing with.  But that doesn't resolve the problem of tainted flour.  I would ask at the health food store, as I'm sure many people deal with the same issue.
> 
> *



I had not considered putting the flour in the refrigerator, but I'll suggest doing so to my husband, since he spends more time in the kitchen than I do, even though I do the baking while he cooks other meals on a daily basis.

I bet he can rearrange the refrigerator to make space.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 19, 2013)

MercyL said:


> I had not considered putting the flour in the refrigerator, but I'll suggest doing so to my husband, since he spends more time in the kitchen than I do, even though I do the baking while he cooks other meals on a daily basis.
> 
> I bet he can rearrange the refrigerator to make space.



*I'll bet most of the ladies on the board are saying, "lucky you" to have a hubby who cooks all the meals.  What a catch!  And good luck with your lil varmits.
*


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 19, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Info on Diatomaceous Earth...http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/defaq.html



SeaBreeze, that is a great website, and that is where I ordered my Diatomaceous Earth from also, and have used it for several years now . I was going to recommend it for the flour, too, but I remember when we had a thread about it, some thought it was dangerous, so I didn't want to suggest it again. 
I have used it in flour, and also in my wheat berries, to make sure I don't get those tiny flies in there. I also mix some in the dogs food, and use it in food when I am cooking, since it is so beneficial.


----------



## littleowl (Sep 20, 2013)

I do not know if they are Red Mites. If they are the plants are too dry.
Spray with a very very week solution of washing up liquid.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 20, 2013)

*So happy to report that after only 2 days, every one of the tiny flying insects/fruit flies have gone.  The red wine vinegar and dish detergent worked beautifully.

Thanks for all the responses.  And I would recommend it for anything of unknown origin flying in your kitchen.  It may not help in all situations, but it's a very inexpensive and easy method to try.*


----------



## That Guy (Sep 20, 2013)

So sorry to hear your entertaining little friends have gone.  Perhaps, a new infestation will take their place.  Have you considered ants?  They're always popular.  Then, mice are guaranteed to provide hours of joyful irritation...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2013)

Katybug said:


> *So happy to report that after only 2 days, every one of the tiny flying insects/fruit flies have gone.  The red wine vinegar and dish detergent worked beautifully.
> 
> Thanks for all the responses.  And I would recommend it for anything of unknown origin flying in your kitchen.  It may not help in all situations, but it's a very inexpensive and easy method to try.*



Glad you had success Katybug, it sure worked for me!


----------



## Katybug (Sep 21, 2013)

That Guy said:


> So sorry to hear your entertaining little friends have gone.  Perhaps, a new infestation will take their place.  Have you considered ants?  They're always popular.  Then, mice are guaranteed to provide hours of joyful irritation...



*LOL Thanks, but the occasional roach I see is way more than enough, tho I appreciate your suggestions.   That and an infestation of honey bees we had here in the building for several weeks make me hope I've had my share.  *


----------



## Jambi (Sep 21, 2013)

MercyL said:


> I had not considered putting the flour in the refrigerator, but I'll suggest doing so to my husband, since he spends more time in the kitchen than I do, even though I do the baking while he cooks other meals on a daily basis.
> 
> I bet he can rearrange the refrigerator to make space.



Back when I ate wheat, I always kept my flour in the fridge. Several reasons to do so, plus 1 if flies are a problem.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 22, 2013)

We always keep flour and cornmeal in the freezer. Insect eggs are often present in flour. In warm temperatures those eggs hatch and then you see them crawling about in the flour bin.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 28, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> We always keep flour and cornmeal in the freezer. Insect eggs are often present in flour. In warm temperatures those eggs hatch and then you see them crawling about in the flour bin.


 A bit of Microvaving goes a long way in your case.
When i buy a potting soil, i bake it on 100Celsius, to get read of all the bugs and weeds. microwaving is no good in this situation , as all the micro organisams and composting processes would be eliminated.
In my vegetable garden I use "companion gardening" method, garlic , basil, and marygolds, are keeping bugs away.
As far as citrus goes, a good splash of soapy water does wanders.
Unfortunately , both me and my wife are smokers, cigarete buds are good for breaking the soil, the nicotine water, strained and in a spray bottle, is a good bug deterant.
Garlic spray is just as good, Crush a few cloves (10) in a litre of water, after 3-5 days strain it troug a cloth, put it in a spray bottle.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 28, 2013)

A tiny dose of crushed Garlic in their dinner rids dogs of fleas too, but the dog doesn't smell all that great at close quarters.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 28, 2013)

Placing flour in the freezer for a week will kill the egg/larvae. Wrap in plastic first so that when you take it out there is no condensation on the flour packet. After that, no problems.

As for the fruit fly or vinegar fly, I'm with Di. Squirt them now and keep fruit and vegetables away from them to avoid more coming in.
Check out the compost heap/rubbish heap to see if they are breeding there. Are there fruit trees nearby with fallen fruit?

When all is said and done, they don't bite.


----------



## RedRibbons (Dec 10, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> A tiny dose of crushed Garlic in their dinner rids dogs of fleas too, but the dog doesn't smell all that great at close quarters.



Garlic can be toxic to dogs. Never feed a dog garlic, or onions.


----------



## RedRibbons (Dec 10, 2013)

I used fly strips to catch the gnats, that I had an infestation of a few years ago.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 1, 2014)

You can mix dish soap and water and pour it down all drains - bathtub, bathroom sinks, kitchen sink. Also pour dish soap in the toilets and mix well. It's especially effective if you do this at night and let it stand until morning.


----------

